# HS828 value



## Kentster (Oct 4, 2015)

Greetings,

I recently stumbled across what appears to be a very nice 828 for sale locally. Although I have a couple of HS70's, I wouldn't mind something a bit more modern. The owner claims the unit has very little use, which seems accurate from the pictures below.

What would you value this machine at?


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

1,200 - 1,500


----------



## Kentster (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. A bit more than I assumed.


----------

